# brew pot and HI



## openbeerz (Jan 31, 2009)

First let me say hi,new to the foram but been lurking for a while,my question is can you use an aluminum pot for boiling or does it have to be stainless steel.Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2009)

You can use aluminum but do a full boil with water first to get the pot cooked, it will discolor the pot a bit and dont scrub that off. You may clean the pot but like I said dont scrub that layer off.


----------



## openbeerz (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## Tom (Jan 31, 2009)

openbeerz said:


> First let me say hi,new to the foram but been lurking for a while,my question is can you use an aluminum pot for boiling or does it have to be stainless steel.Thanks




Remember alluminum is a real good conductor. That being said keep your eye on it at all times. Once you bring the wort to a boil reduce the heat. You want a rolling boil not a boil over. LOL


Good luck


----------



## smurfe (Feb 1, 2009)

There is no problem using an aluminum pot. Important points have been mentioned already. Do a boil or two to form the protective layer on the pot. I don't recommend using an aluminum pot you have boiled crawfish or crabs in and use a new pot just for beer. One other point to add. Since aluminum will oxidize so easy, don't use oxygen based cleaners like One Step, Easy Clean, or Oxy-Clean. Bleach will oxidize the surface as well if used in too strong a solution.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Feb 1, 2009)

tepe said:


> You want a rolling boil not a boil over.




I started using Fermcap-S about 12 batches or so ago, and I have not had a single boil-over since - that's including when I have my burner on 'full-blast' with the cover on.


Try some - this stuff works great !


- GL63


PS - Welcome to the board, man !!!


----------



## smurfe (Feb 1, 2009)

GrantLee63 said:


> I started using Fermcap-S about 12 batches or so ago, and I have not had a single boil-over since - that's including when I have my burner on 'full-blast' with the cover on.
> 
> 
> Try some - this stuff works great !
> ...






X 2. It is some good stuff and it works pretty good. You can use it in the fermenters as well, which is what it is actually for to control the high krausen.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Feb 1, 2009)

smurfe said:


> You can use it in the fermenters as well, which is what it is actually for to control the high krausen.




Good point smurfe, but it's interesting thatI have never been successfulin using Fermcap-S to control blow-overs. I just tried it (again) a few weeks ago with with a Braggot I made, but had to resort to using a blow-off tube. With that being said, I'vebeen 100% successful in controlling boil-overs with it so go figure .....


- GL63


----------



## Tom (Feb 1, 2009)

I been making beer for well over 10 years. I have yet to use it. What is it made of and how much do you need for boil or fermenting.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Feb 1, 2009)

_*Fermcap-S. *An anti-foam agent that can be used during fermentation to eliminate messy blowoff. As soon as fermentation is over, this insoluble compound settles out and remains behind when the beer is racked. It will not affect the finished beers flavor, appearance or head retention. Can also be added during the boil to reduce the risk of boilovers. Use a few drops per gallon for boil, or two drops per gallon for fermentation. Comes in a four ounce eyedropper bottle. Keep refrigerated until use._






- GL63


PS - I use about 20 drops in 8.05 gallons of wort and have NEVER had a boil-over. Also, I thought I read somewhere that it is a silicon based product that basically eliminates surface tension.


----------

